# What are some main faults you see in the show ring?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor fronts!!!!

This includes straight upper arms, steep shoulder angles with poor layback and a general lack of forchest. It is exceptionally hard to find good fronts because so few breeding dogs have them anymore.

I think the easiest faults to breed out are poor feet and soft coats.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't like lack of chin in a lot of the lines. I like a poodle to look distinguished and a nose that looks like a whippet just doesn't look poodley to me.


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

I agree with the lack of chin, eyes are too round, and bodys are too square


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

stoneymagoo said:


> ...bodys are too square


I thought poodles were supposed to be squarely built? Am I incorrect?


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Poodles are supposed to be square but the bodys are becoming too short in length from what Ive seen


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

stoneymagoo said:


> Poodles are supposed to be square but the bodys are becoming too short in length from what Ive seen


I think I've only ever seen one dog who I thought was too short. Most people seem to struggle with dogs that are too long.

I think too, that people confuse the standard. The standard calls for "short loin" not short back. I've seen Poodles who were square, but still long in the loin. This is a structural weakness.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> I think I've only ever seen one dog who I thought was too short. Most people seem to struggle with dogs that are too long.
> 
> I think too, that people confuse the standard. The standard calls for "short loin" not short back. I've seen Poodles who were square, but still long in the loin. This is a structural weakness.


isn't the loin the space between the last rib to the pelvis ? 

Can you please find a picture of a dog long in loin and is square ? I don't think I seen that before. Usually when I think of long loin I thing of long rectangular shapes.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> isn't the loin the space between the last rib to the pelvis ?
> 
> Can you please find a picture of a dog long in loin and is square ? I don't think I seen that before. Usually when I think of long loin I thing of long rectangular shapes.


I'm not sure I can dig one up, but keep an eye on some photos of show dogs in full continentals. Some of their jackets are really far forward. Think about how much of their total back is rib and how much is loin.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

a variation on the original question; whats the easiest fault to "hide" in the ring via grooming? in other word if you had to pick one which would you rather have to show. (pretend our mythical dog will never be bred, only shown)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can scissor in a chest. In a puppy trim you can make the dog look well angulated when it is not. You can do nothing to hide bad eyes or a lousy tail set or bad feet.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, Paris is actually TOO short in her body; she's taller than she is long! BUT if she had front (at all!) she'd be bang on... So yes, no front is a big problem from what I've seen, and yes it's easy to groom in a front and make them look great! If you put your hands on Paris you'd 'see' just how crappy her front actually is though. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> yup, Paris is actually TOO short in her body; she's taller than she is long! BUT if she had front (at all!) she'd be bang on... So yes, no front is a big problem from what I've seen, and yes it's easy to groom in a front and make them look great! If you put your hands on Paris you'd 'see' just how crappy her front actually is though. lol



Another question dogs with poor fronts don't have reach right ? I seen a dog with the straightest front and his movement was TERRIBLE !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, with Paris' straight front and super short body, she naturally paces rather than trots; she doesn't have the room to be able to trot out well without shortening her stride or swinging wide or something. Her reach is fine, but her body is too short.


----------

